

Interesting Discussion About Research Milestones in Various Fields - giu
http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/b11um/dear_scientists_of_reddit_what_do_you_think_is/

======
ilamont
This really is a superb thread, worth at least 5 minutes of your time. Lots of
connections to software/hardware.

